# Landscaper arrested for allegedly Poisoning dogs



## PBLN

Horrible story, Apparently he was placing them at the properties he landscaped, he is being help on $100,000 bail, which seems high. I understand this man should be held accountable and poisoning wildlife not just dogs illegally on his property, but should owners let their dog onto another person property to begin with?

Org Story:
Metro - Landscaper arrested for allegedly poisoning dogs in Charlestown using antifreeze-laced hot dogs (UPDATED)

Landscaper arrested for allegedly poisoning dogs in Charlestown using antifreeze-laced hot dogs (UPDATED)
MICHAEL NAUGHTON
19 September 2012 03:43

Your dogs appear to be safe, Charlestown residents.

Cops said they arrested the landscaper who was allegedly spreading anti-freeze laced hot dogs on a lawn to poison dogs.

Kenneth Hyland, 53, of Everett, will be arraigned Monday in Charlestown District Court. He was arrested Friday, police said.

A person reported to police that Hyland was cutting a lawn on Medford Street Sunday evening and started spreading pieces of hot dogs from a bucket with a blue-green solution in it around the lawn, according to a police report.

The neighbor told police he or she thought the solution was antifreeze and confronted Hyland.

The neighbor asked Hyland if he was trying to poison the dogs and, according to the neighbor, Hyland said yes.

An argument ensued and the neighbor left the area, but returned to collect the hot dog pieces.

The neighbor alerted other residents of the incident and they went to the police station to report it.

The collected hot dogs were turned over to police as evidence and two detectives were assigned to investigate, according to the report.

Area dog owners are in disbelief over the incident.

"Everybody is just kind of on high alert and sort of freaked out," said Michelle Fournier, the owner of Durty Harry's dog wash and shop in Charlestown. "You can't even wrap your head around it."

Fournier said worried dog owners are calling her shop to ask that their dogs not be walked in the area where the poisonous hot dogs were found. She said she's heard about dogs that have recently become sick.

"The Charlestown community is such a dog friendly community," she said. "We take this really, really seriously."

Update:
Police: man tried to poison dogs in Charlestown - News - Boston.com

CHARLESTOWN, Mass. (AP) - A landscaper is set to appear in court on charges he tried to poison dogs in Charlestown with hot dogs soaked in antifreeze.

Fifty-three-year-old Kenneth Hyland of Everett is to be arraigned Monday in Charlestown District Court on dog poisoning charges.

Hyland was arrested Friday after a dog owner said he saw Hyland spreading hot dogs outside a Medford Street building while holding a bucket that appeared to contain antifreeze. One dog owner said his pet became violently ill about six months ago after eating pieces of hot dog left in the same area.

Some neighbors believe Hyland was retaliating against dog owners who didn't clean up after their pets.

Hyland couldn't be reached Sunday. There's no phone listing for him and it's not clear if he has a lawyer.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ok poisoning a dog is sick and wrong but it is OUR responsibility as their owners to keep them safe and contained. I'd have no problem as I walk my dog on the side walk or in the bike lane, if no side walk. I never ever ever let my dog just romp through people's yards. Even on a walk my dog knows this is nit acceptable behavior. I find it completely rude. I don't like dogs coming on my front lawn to piss or crap so why let my dog do it? I'm 110% for all animals but if these people contained their dogs or whatever this guy probably wouldn't be doing this. 
I have neighbors who own a little mop dog, they think cause it's small it's ok to let him out front to run the block and crap on all our lawns. You have no clue how tempted I've been to just take that little bastard for a ride!!! I would never hurt an animal but I do understand what it's like to have your self and your property repeatedly disrespected till you wanna snap.


----------



## cEElint

Yes Krystal... problem here is all the little dogs run loose in the neighborhood.. if i see them approaching my yard i run them off


----------



## Black Rabbit

I can't stand that crap. IMO there is no excuses to just let your dog roam around. I don't care if they're small and won't cause much damage point is is my damn yard and I don't want then here. No if I was walking to my truck with Dosia and he ate one they'd still totally try and blame us for it I know they would. Ugh. Little dog owners can be the absolute worse.


----------



## ames

I agree with you. We have an herb garden, CLEARLY labeled that we eat the herbs, you know how many idiots I catch letting their idiot dogs come up to my herbs and piss on them? Shit I don't even let my own dog go the bathroom in my yard, why would YOUR dog be OK to come on my property and go? I never allow my dog to go on ANYONE's property, always public land and seed strips. He is a city dog anyway, he would much rather walk on the tar then grass, lol. 

Its horrible and wrong, but the owners should be ashamed that they have such little disregard for where they dog goes that it made this man take measures into his own hands and actually try to kill the dogs when its the owners who need the slap in the face, why punish the dogs for idiot owners who don't have regard for someone else's well manicured lawn!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I totally agree girl. Man I'd straight snap if I saw a dog in my garden! That's extremely rude and I can't believe people just disregard signs like that. Id be on fire!!! I got very lucky with Dosia. Maybe cause he was neutered young or that he knew Marley was a head in the pack, but he's never tried to mark territory so walks have always been fairly easy and he really doesn't care much for sniffing where others were.


----------



## patty

Owners should not allow their dogs to go onto the properties of others. But that still does not give the landscaper the right to poison these dogs. I do not feel that the bond was too high. He deserves it as he should have handled it a better way.


----------

